# Which city in Spain is the best?



## yazi (Jun 6, 2014)

I want to go on a trip to Spain with the family but which city is best for me and my family members in which have much entertainment places not too crowded..


----------



## Politico (Jun 6, 2014)

*Which city in Spain is the best?*

Been to all of them. The one you don't go to.


----------



## yazi (Jun 7, 2014)

Not all of them dear because in the country some cities have attraction and some are off color due to establishment that's why i want to ask to you about the best city in Spain...


----------



## Samson (Jun 7, 2014)

Politico said:


> *Which city in Spain is the best?*
> 
> Been to all of them. The one you don't go to.



Correct

I've only been to Madrid and was told to go to Barcelona but never have made it


----------



## Meathead (Jun 7, 2014)

1 Barcelona
2 Grenada
3 Sevilla


----------



## Samson (Jun 7, 2014)

Consider Portugal.

I found Lisbon an extraordinary easy city to navigate.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 7, 2014)

yazi said:


> I want to go on a trip to Spain with the family but which city is best for me and my family members in which have much entertainment places not too crowded..



It depends on what you think of as 'entertainment places' for your family.  You, your wife, and the kids: how old are the kids?  

Madrid, Barcelona and Granada have a lot to see.  Madrid and Barcelona the most.  But it depends on what you want. Both cities have a lot to see and some day trips to take.  Barcelona has beaches, so if it is summer time, that might be best for the kids. 

A few years ago I made an independent tour of Spain, traveling by bus and train, from Barcelona to the Basque Country and then down through the center of the country through Madrid and other towns to Granada and then spent time on the Mediterranean coast.  If I were to go back to Spain at the moment, and spend a week, I'd go to Barcelona because it is on the sea and very pretty town.

As far as Lisbon: I spent last summer there, 8 weeks, on the Lisbon Coast.  The city itself is interesting and a good place to visit.  With visiting the main sights and doing some day trips, you could probably keep pretty busy for a week. Plus, there is the Lisbon coast, with a lot of beaches, which would be good for the kids.  Also, Portugal is less expensive than Spain.  If you go there, you should make a trip to Porto and to Sintra.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 16, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Barcelona.  Sagreda Familia is worth half a day by itself and you will never again see anything like it.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 18, 2014)

San Sebastian is the foodie capital of Spain


----------



## yazi (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes,San is favorite and in my list because its capital and many places in San is famous among the tourist but can you tell me which place is most favorite?


----------



## Jughead (Jun 29, 2014)

> Which city in Spain is the best?


If you want to catch the running of the bulls event, or participate in it, it is being held between July 6th thru 14 at the San Fermin festival in Pamplona, Spain.


----------



## bettylicious07 (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone here know how to get cheap travel from Spain to Paris?


----------

